# Denim



## danalec99 (Jul 4, 2004)

Why don't we have a thread for one of our basic necessities in life??


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 6, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lungfarmer (Aug 8, 2004)

ksmattfish that is so adorable! ohhhh... pictures like that... I'm getting those motherly feelings again


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, and if only to revive this theme, now that I am working on them ...


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 28, 2011)

02251125 by J E, on Flickr


----------

